# shotgun question!!!



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

this is for people who know what they're talking about! i'm looking at the new remington M887 nitro mag for waterfowl hunting this year.. any reviews would be appreciated, it's in my price range, and i want a pump! my main concern is if it jams or not.. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

No personal experience but I read a post on http://www.shotgunworld.com last night you may want to check out. Most wasn't good....
http://www.shotgunworld.com/bbs/viewtop ... 3&t=209944
u may want to check the "I love remingtons" section for more info


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I have read quite a few reviews and it would seem they would have been better off doing a few upgrades on the 870 express and increase quality a little there, than produce this piece of junk. Remington is really falling off rapidly and I fear they are taking the upper end of marlin with them, tinkering with some of the model 39 parts making them some sort of cast material instead of steel on the inside.

It seems like most gunmakers go through this, come up with something great, then cheapen up the line to increase profits, which in time turns people off, only to need to increase quality to get them back, thus the cycle begins again.


----------



## mgemmill (Feb 14, 2010)

If it were me , i would find a 870 Magnum. You can use it for a boat oar, shoot ducks, and oar back out !!!!


----------



## Unrated (Feb 27, 2010)

This is not a very good gun according to all the reviews I've read, I would look at the 870 if it has to be a Remington. But I would also look at the Bennelli Nova or the Mossberg 835. The Rem 870 & the Moss 835 have been around for years and have a track record of reliability. Good luck in your search!! :wink:


----------



## somdshootnet (Feb 16, 2010)

I have an 870 Express Magnum and for the life of me I can not keep the rust off of the parkerized coating. The gun is about 3-4 years old and it's a pain in the ***.


----------



## fullmetalone (Jul 12, 2009)

I have had an 887, and i liked the gun alot. I got rid of it because i wanted a gun that i could use for home defense/CQB (short barrel) and for hunting (long barrel,choke tubes) and at the time the 887 was only offered in 26in barrel. The gun shot nice and my only complaint about it was that it felt very large in my hands (im 6'0, 180) but it just didn't point well for me. See how it fits you, if you like it, buy it and don't worry about it jamming. Mine never did. BTW if you do get one, the first thing you should do is glue the front sight on.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

For the money Mosberg makes a good realiable pump gun. The Remington 870's are also hard to beat, the old Wing Master model pumped a lot slicker than the Express model in my opinion. Either way you can't go wrong!

Bob Aronsohn


----------

